# IUI - NHS



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello,

Girlies,

Does anyone know about IUI?

My cons said it's £1000 a pop!


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hiya,

I'm not sure i know it's supposed to be much cheaper than ivf, my cons said after clomid i should get 2 or 3 goes at iui before 1 chance (hopefully) of ivf -both on nhs

did he say anything about it being on the nhs ? i think I'm being refereed for iui next appointment was wondering how long the waiting list is.

sorry i haven't been much help xx

take care

Caz x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

If you go for it privately it will cost you somewhere around the region of £700+.  Waiting times for NHS depend on the individual PCT's although they are a lot shorter than for IVF.  Hope that helps xxx


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Bee,

I am going to write to my PCT near me,think that is the best shot?


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Are you under NHS care now hun? xxx


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes I am with Heatherwood Hospital in Ascot,Berkshire.

I have had 4 rounds of clomid and Metformin to now none of which have not made me ovulate and still are very irregular between 30 and 60 days long . I am on cycle day 31 today of a 100mg clomid round and have one more round at 150mg clomid so I am hoping   that I am succesfull with that but the clinic saidd to me today IUI or IVF would be my next option but hoping is does not come to that?x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I know what you mean - I think with every tx you hope that you don't have to move on.  Hopefully your PCT will be able to give you more info xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Why don't you pop on the iui board and have a chat with some of the girls from there they will be able to give you lots of info and advice 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=7.0

Cat x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Rees,
I did a bit of searching on tinterweb and found that most clinics publish their prices online.  Try going to the HFEA website to find the list of clinic, find one near you and then do a web search.  I looked at Hammersmith, Southampton and London Women's clinic and all published prices that you could look at for ball-park figures.
PoD


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Cheers Pod,just seen you reply..thanks hun...I will have a little lookie


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

I've just had my first (unsuccessful) private IUI at the ACU in London, and it cost £780 in total, including scans and the Pregnyl injection.  My PCT (Barnet) have an IUI waiting list of about 3 months and I've been told that having private treatment won't affect my entitlement to 3 NHS cycles, should that be necessary.


----------

